

Show HN: Frankenstormtrooper.com - Turning Buzz to Bills  - kyro
http://www.frankenstormtrooper.com

======
bulletmagnet
Except if a bunch of people get killed, then you'll just look like a
profiteering dick.

------
livestyle
Brilliant validation tool!

